# RCL Lake Erie



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was just looking at the Day 1 tournament results on this years RCL Lake Erie tournament and I noticed that Ross Grothe had 1 walleye at 18.88 and David Kolb had 1 walleye at 18.13. I was just wondering if this could be true or is it a miss print and they caught more than just the 1 walleye.

Darryl


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

It Was Definitely A Misprint...they Wouldnt Catch 2 State Records In 1 Day......


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

that is a 3 fish total


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the correct info, but sometimes you never know with Lake Erie being the Walleye Capital of the World. Eventhough, there are probably some 18 pouncers swimming in the lake.

Darryl


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Eventhough, there are probably some 18 pouncers swimming in the lake.


Oh........I'm sure there are


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone know how LazyEye (C.Barnett) finished? The WC leader board still has him at 1 fish, 16.56 lbs. I'm hoping thats not a misprint too. What were the weather conditions like on Day 1?


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Windy, just like now!


----------

